# Just received some of these .............



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Very nice. The finish and attention to detail seem head and shoulders above mine. Why is it posted in the Japanese forum?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------

